# Looking for someone with beagles



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

My buddy has 130 acres in Bailey (just south of Grant) with lots of rabbits. We are looking for someone with beagles to hunt with us. We hunt it about 3 times a year and shoot a lot of rabbits. We used to hunt with another friend and his dogs but they are getting too old. Have not hunted it this season at all. We only use .22's so that we maintain a good population. 
If interested please contact me.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

No disrespect intended but I prefer not to use 22s with my dogs, especially so when there's several people. I know someone that lost a dog due to richocet from a 22 and it'd kill me to lose one that way, let alone have an accident with a person. 
I have one farm that I hunt 2-3 times a year and we'll take 8-12 rabbits out of it at a time. I sometimes wonder if we're overdoing it because it isn't that big, but every year the population is good. I believe that if the habitat is there and the predators aren't too bad, you'll always have a good population. 
On a side note an older guy that used to raise and run beagles, for many years, told me that rabbit habitat can be much more complicated than pheasant.


----------



## Belongtothewoods (Aug 1, 2007)

I live in Cedar Springs, so I am not that far from Bailey. I have two young Beagles. They get a little better each time I take them out. They will search every little hiding spot they can find. I really need to get them onto more rabbits. If you dont mind some fresh beagles let me know. 

Jake


----------



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

Freepop,
I respect your position on hunting with .22's. I have hunted behind my own beagles and others with .22's for many years without incident. We are very carefull of our target and how close the dog is to the rabbit, but I know accidents can happen. 
We have taken as many as 20 rabbits at a time with 5 hunters there in the past, with many more getting away. We want to keep the population in check so they do not get disease.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Understood Brownbear 

Just wanted to explain why I didn't jump at the opportunity, especially just meeting people on the internet and going into a situation that could be uncomfortable and/or dangerous. Some people that I've known for years, that I hunted with, I won't go with again because of their behavior with a gun.


----------



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

Belongtothewoods
Sounds good, your dogs will get a snoot full of rabbits. We are going to the huntin time expo this saturday. Would like to plan a hunt for the following saturday. Give me a call. 231-689-6797 or at my office 231-689-6303 if interested.


----------



## Belongtothewoods (Aug 1, 2007)

So are you thinking about the 31st then? Any weekend is fine with me, my wife will just have to change her plans:lol:. I will take down your number and give you a call later. Do you happen to work at Alcoa. The reason I ask is, I see you are from white cloud and we both know that is the main job source there. 

Might even see you at the Expo. I was thinking of taking my 3yr old son.


----------



## Belongtothewoods (Aug 1, 2007)

Never mind on the Alcoa thing. I was curious because the company I work for does contract work for them. But I check my the phone numbers and they dont match.


----------



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

I have clients that have retired from Alcoa but thats it. Make sure you contact me soon, I expect more rabbit hunters may respond. Do not like to have more than 4 hunters at one time.


----------



## Brownbear (Feb 20, 2004)

FREEPOP

I can understand what your saying, I have family and a couple of friends I would never hunt with.


----------



## Belongtothewoods (Aug 1, 2007)

here bunny, bunny, bunny! :lol: Now I am all pumped up.


----------

